# Petrified of trail riding/hacking.



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OKay, so here's my thing.

I am absolutely petrified of riding out.

Or even in an outdoor arena.

I had a pretty serious accident when I was 14 and my parent's mare tanked, napped, did everything you could imagine, and I turned her before we hit a main road, fell off and fractured my tail bone.

Ever since hacking out has put the fear of god in me, and I've only ever ridden horses that if I get nervous, pick up on it, and play on it. So you can see that this hasn't improved things.

There are no horses at my yard that people could just plonk me on to ride out... apart from western horses, but still need an experienced hand.

Even typing this I am freaking out- thats how scared.

I haven't hacked Duffy out once yet, her previous owner said she's lovely to hack, but didn't go in to detail when I contacted her at the weekend- but she said she was lovely for a lot of things :evil:

I can't say I trust Duffy either, in all honesty, but I don't know if thats the fear too.

Any tips, suggestions etc?

TIA
Its really getting me down, I read all your trail ride stories and want to be able to do it and enjoy it, I just can't..


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Start in an out door arena if you can. Or if you've done a good session in the indoor and you can ride out side, just get on out side for say 5 minutes. Make small goals, even one minute out side is good, if you are really petrified. I got in several accidents that distroyed my confidence, I would get on my mare, walk 20' out into the feild then hop off and walk back in the begining. It was slow progress, but now I am back to being my fearless trail riding self


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.. our outdoor is huge, a jumping arena used for comps mainly, without the jumps, and without barriers, and plenty of spooky things to look at.

Duffy is very steady and not freaky at anything, so I don't know why I'm so darn nervous and shaky.. not just with her, with any horse.

I want to be able to go out for a pootle and enjoy it, not freak out... thanks Blue!


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I always tell my kids that when they start to get nervous, they should yawn, over and over if necessary. Yawning (even when its fake) settles you deeper into your saddle and relaxes your body, thus relaxing your horse. I ride a couple of horses who can get overexcited or really nervous, and yawning helps us both to settle. If you have a friend that is a good rider, maybe have them take your horse for a trail ride and let you know all the details so you know what to expect before your first ride on the trail, same with the outdoor arena, but at least in the outdoor arena, you could watch.  Good luck, confidence takes time to rebuild.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

First of all, I would highly recommend working with a sports psychologist and in particular work on controlled breathing exercises. One of the main ways we transmit fear and nervousness to our horses is by either holding our breath or breathing shallowly, which cause our muscle movements to be short and jerky rather than smooth. Learning to control your breathing won't keep you from being scared, but it will keep you from communicating that to the horse and starting that familiar upward spiral were the horse reacts to you, you get tenser, horse reacts more, etc.

Second, I would definitely advise trying to find a lesson horse to ride while you learn this technique and get more comfortable riding in the outdoor arena and for very short walks outside an arena. Lesson horses have learned to tune out a certain degree of rider tension and conflicting aids, and that's what you want right now. You want a certain amount of successes in the controlled breathing exercises, and making incremental progress on a lesson horse before you try to transfer this to Duffy or another horse. 

Third, make some lists of things that make the fear better and make the fear worse. For instance, cold, breezy day = worse; calm, warm, sunny day = better. One capable friend on calm horse = better; big crowd on trail ride = worse, friend on spooky green horse = worse. Then try to stack as many of the elements that make the fear abate in your favor. 

Celebrate small triumphs. Even if it might seem silly to others, a walk around the outdoor is a big accomplishment. Celebrate it like winning a championship. 

Good luck! I would hate to see anyone's riding confined soley to an indoor arena.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Maura.. seeing a psychologist about my fear issues with horses have been mentioned before, especially by my trainer. She says I have the potential, but anything new, or different, or the horse challenges I freeze and ride like a complete beginner... may be something to look in to for sure.

I used to love hacking out, put me on anything and it was yeehaw go! After that accident.. yeah.. confidence to do anything out of the norm freaks me out, jumping, hacking, shows.. this is why I haven't done any out of house shows.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Maura gives some really good suggestions. 

Just start slow and simple. You don't need to ride down a mountainside like The Man from Snowy River your first time out. :lol:

Is there anyone at your barn who would be willing to play "babysitter" and go on a ride with you? It's nice to have company, especially with someone along who understands that you're nervous and will just chat with while you ride, but who is also a competent horse person and can talk you through a rough spot.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I think one of the western horses, Naughty (who is anything but) is the best to be fair! He isn't phased by anything when his loanee rides him.. Just had reports of snow coming in though so may have to hold off for a bit o.0

Thanks for all the tips guys... my flight instinct is higher than my horses!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Poor girl!
I can't stand to ride inside or in an arena because I'm addicted to trails!

I'd do like suggested and take tiny baby steps and give yourself a huge POTB when you get done. As for Duffy, can you send her out with the trainer on her and see how she does before you go for it? When was the last time she had a good go? I'd also go out with you on a calm dead broke horse and a similar partner. Maybe even sit on one and have your trainer lead line you like a kid. Really!
When was the last time you rode bareback? I'd practice that inside for a bit and get a good feel, might help your confidence.
Maura's suggestion about weather is really good. After my car wreck I'm a wreck and have high anxiety about EVERYTHING! So I only ride when it's nice and calm out. And don't get stressed about the baby steps or beat yourself up about any set backs. Honestly, I still have yet to canter Rick. Really!! In my younger days I was a hellion, bareback, only halter riding for days alone out in the woods. Now I always ride with a partner, slow and steady on the trails.
Good luck girl!!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

You could jjust start out by leading her, that way You have a better control and can observe how she will act. She can build up her confidence by you leading her and she may trust you more in scary situations when you are riding. After a little bit, When you are confident that she'll behave then you could start riding her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Fly 

Bareback.. baha. Firstly, getting on.. and secondly, she has fairly high withers.. I think I'll leave that one for now!

My trainer can't ride any more unfortunately.. and I don't know of anyone on my yard I could happily say go and ride Duffy for me as if anything where to happen I'd never forgive myself..

I like the idea of the lunge line attachment... I could get my dad to do it, and when I don't feel happy either get off, turn back, or have him get her attention.. 

We will see... eee, nerves!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Check with your horse friends to see if ANY of them has a kid-proof totally sane and REALLY safe horse that hacks. Go out with them on another horse for just a short hack, at first. If you're really nervous get off and walk part of the way, halt and mount, then walk and short way, dismount, repeat.
My older horse, "Ro Go Bar", (1982-2009, RIP) was a babysitter and I could trust him to take any nervous rider anywhere--they do exist.
Here he is at age 25~








I WILL get some other photos posted of him, but if he was still alive I'd put you on and he would give you some confidence hacking. =D


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to ask.. I honestly can't think of any. I don't mind a side step spook, or an excited buck in to canter (if we get there) but its the fear of tanking off and no control that gets me


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Too bad we aren't closer too!
I'd have put you on Rooster or now Cowboy. As you can see, they didn't/don't have much too them, except for being bombproof excellent trail/kids horses!
Maybe go take lessons at a different facility, one especially known for teaching children?
Love the tip to take Duffy out for a walk, then move up to riding.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Awh Fly, I'd love to come trail riding with you!

I'm going to wait till Duffy is sold before I do anything, I think there is a place round here that specialises in hacking... no money or time right now!

But then again, she may not be sold for months with this market, so I'm really thinking about this leading out idea you know... 

Those pictures, especially that first one, are beautiful, I love the joy on your little girls face xxx


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Personally I think ny arena work is absolutely boring. If I don't have the trails, cliffs, rivers to cross and other challenges, what fun is riding a horse?

Make a decision if you really want to trail ride. There is no shame in not going if YOU don't enjoy the ride. There are too many things to do in life, Choose the ones you enjoy and avoid the others. I enjoy skiing, I even worked the Olympic Downhill races during the Salt Lake Olympics. But I don't enjoy going 80 mph on skiis, So I personally don't race. I still enjoy the sport, but from my own perspective.

If you really want to do trail rides, Then you need to learn how to deal with your fears. First of decide if you horse is safe for these endevers. You would never take a used car off a used car lot and go attempt to break a world speed record at Bonneville salt flat. With out first make some modifications to that car. Roll cage, safety harnesses, tires rated for higher speeds etc. Same with your horse. Evaluate if he will be safe to take out on a trail ride.

If you feel you can control your horse in the arena, thn it's not a big transition to controlling your horse ont he trail. We start colts in round pens for a reason. We want to control just how far they can run. But I only do 2-3-4 rides in a round pen before I head out for a trail ride. I just want to know that the colt will stop and give his head regardless of how excited. I can teach all the other controls on the trail. I don't enjoy a horse going bucking and crowhopping off thru a dense forest of trees. So I want to know that I can do a one rein stop if my horse gets spooked on the trail.

Next pick a proper trail to go learn on and choose some companions to go out with. Somebody that a calm horse that you can follow down the trail. First ride, I'd probably avoid trails with water crossings, steep up or down hill, cliffy areas. Ride someplace where you are not feeling threatened. I do like trails that are narrow and have lots of brush along side the trails. These seem to help focus the young horses attention on following the lead horse. Like the walls of a round pen they seem to constrain the young horse to stay on the trail.

My mares are so herd bound, that they would never stray away from the rest of the group. If I lead a group, and I put beginners on those mares, I know they will follow me anywhere. As suggested maybe you should go for a ride with somebody that has a babysitting horse.

The girl in the Blue Shirt is from Germany, A foreign exchange student that came and lived with us for 6 weeks. She had never been on horse in her life, We put her on the mare and she followed us up and over a pretty good sized mountain and had a wonderful story to tell her parents when she got home


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would totally use one of the calmer western horses (such horses are really valuable to have around. ) and go out with a friend who is really comfortable but knows that you need to go slow. 
Wish you were here, I'd take you out on Mac and you'd feel like a champ!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of that Painted!!

I wish we had trails like that.. we have to go along a road then we have tractor tracks with fields.. not much woods either unless you go for miles!

I love my dressage work, and training etc, but I want to be able to say hay, today I'll go for a plod around the block, or cool off after a good work out... I don't want my horse to go round in circles the entire time- you know what I mean? Different is good, and I really really do want to enjoy it, even if it is just a walk 

D'aww thanks Tiny.. I should come to America and travel round and see all of you a week at a time


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That you should! I would take you out riding any day of the week. I am pretty cool with hacking out , but I am terrified to ride a huge bucking horse in an arena, such as you do on Duffy!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She doesn't buck hard.. apart from that one time I skinned her with my spur o.0 (and haven't worn them since)

She just.. tests.. part of which is if you're serious.. in all seriousness though she's a fab horse. I just don't know if I trust her enough for hacking.. but then I doubt I'd feel any different with any other horse..


----------



## Thumper1224 (Mar 6, 2012)

I used to be afraid too, you're not alone. I wa riding a hirse on the trails and when we were almost home he took off and I fell off, didnt break anything but I had a concussion. It took awhile or me to be brave enough to get back on the trails. I was at summer camp once and they said we were going on a trail ride. I did not want to go. I almost asked for a different horse because the one I was ridding was a little skittish. We went out and I was doing fine starting to settle in a bit and a deer jumped in front of my horse. She jumped a little, but not too bad. It still scared me though. I almost asked again to swig horses or lead her back. I'm glad I didn't though. Sometimes facing your fears helps you get over them. I competed in an endurance ride this fall and it takes a lot of miles on the trails to get a horse conditioned. We were riding at one state park on a 20 mile loop. We came to this place where the grond seemed to drop off then go straight back up. I was terrified of it, bur I knew the horse had lots of experience and would follow the others and I woul be fine. Thy horse helped me get owe so many fears. On the actual ride there was a huge downhill that you finished on. I could see it from camp and it scared me. I closed my eyes going down, you just have o put a little faith in your horse. Every step is a big one. Even if you just take a few steps out of your arena, indoor or out, stand there and then go back in you faced your fear. Trust your horse. Try contacting the old owner, tell them about your accident and then ask how good Duffy really was on trails. Theyll probably be honest given the circumstances. You can do it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

nice to know I'm not alone!!

The previous owner didn't ride her, sorry should have explained better.. she wanted her for a carriage horse, however she wouldn't accept it.. so she only has what the owner before her told her.. and I don't trust a buyers word till its proven unfortunately, so we will get there.. may take time and lots of deep breaths, but we'll get there, and I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You could see if someone would be willing to pony your horse on the trails, and maybe even take him out for you.  Once you feel ready, go out in a small group and let someone pony YOU. If you feel ready at any time to go "solo", you can always unclip!

When I first introduced my horse to trail riding, I had him ponied out without a rider, then the first time I rode him out, I rode with his BFF. He did super!

Good luck!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I start all my babies that way. They get their first taste of trails when they are 3-4 months old and at their mares side. I don't usually worry about ponying them unless I'm in an area of other horses. 

As yearlings, I bring them along on slightly longer rides, Nothing really tough or long, They fall in line and follow us across ledges, creeks and fallen logs.

As 2 year olds, I will often put an empty saddle on them and let them learn about flopping stirups and cinches.

By time I start riding them as 4 years. They know how to pick up their feet, cross logs and water and follow in a line.

You can see a couple of yearlings following us on this ride.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

That is SO cute.

Jealous of your trails!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, Duffy, I'm your exact opposite. I'm so claustrophobic that riding in an indoor seriously freaks me out. I never knew it until I moved to OK, in CA & AZ we rode either in outdoor or max a covered arena, and you could still see everything around. The first time I rode in an indoor warm up at a show I FLIPPED! It's been 7 years and I've pretty much quit showing under saddle, I hate riding indoors so much. Take me out on a 25 miler or in a nice big outdoor, I'm fine. Oh, I'm sure the fact that my practice arena in my back yard was twice the size of these indoor warm ups has a lot to do with it, but still, it was a shock to find out how badly riding indoors in a tiny arena un-nerves me. 

Only thing I can suggest is to get in a group of 5 or 6 riders and put Duffy right nose to tail with a real patient horse who won't be upset if you ride right there for security. Go for a very short ride, say around the outdoor arena once, just to start and then sit down and think about the positives of the ride. Then do it again either later that day or in a day or 2, and keep on doing it until it's not so scary to be in an outdoor ring. Then ride around the oustide of the ring, so on and so on, until you've expanded your area and time and aren't coming unglued by the outdoors. There's really nothing like the feeling of riding across the desert in the moonlight on a warm summer night! But folks who are timid about trail riding will never experience that. It's worth trying to work on.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Fear of trail riding.

Fear of indoor arenas.

Fear of this. Fear of that.

These fears are so hard for me to understand.

I am not fearless. But I just don't let it rule me.

If there is one thing I got out of military service is being able to work through fears and perform despite them.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> There's really nothing like the feeling of riding across the desert in the moonlight on a warm summer night!


I can top that. Try spending several days in a 40 ft sailboat with no land in sight in any direction. Very few landlubbers can handle that kind of isolation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

mildot said:


> Fear of trail riding.
> 
> Fear of indoor arenas.
> 
> ...


 
This kind of comes off as bragging.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

This sounds like such a deep seated fear, that I would suggest working on yourself before you start training your horse for trails.-
Is there maybe a pay by the hour barn near you where they lead trails with a guide? These places are suitable for beginners, and you could focus on just relaxing and trying to enjoy the experience, without having to be too concerned about the horse acting up. Then when you are confidant doing those rides, you can begin to try short rides with your own horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mildot said:


> I can top that. Try spending several days in a 40 ft sailboat with no land in sight in any direction. Very few landlubbers can handle that kind of isolation.


Not even mildly interested in trying.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Going to read through all of these and respond accordingly when I'm on a computer, not a phone! However, mildot, if you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all. Probably something the army didn't teach you. Your response is the type that people read and won't open up about their feelings and then accidents happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dreamcatcher who would have known, eh? I love my indoor and would stay in it all the time.. but Summer time it gets too stuffy and its no fun when you're riding alone because everyone else is out and about! 

There is a western trail place round my area, costs around 60-70 for three hours and you w/t/c and I had no issues with that.. I think because the horses know their job, and they stick together. Might be worth me going to get my nerves back though!

I lunged Duffy outside last week. I've hurt my back.neck.shoulder and its making riding really painful, so lunged her. As she hasn't been ridden, she was fresh, and outdoors, and spring. Well, lets just say she stood up very well then would make any other rodeo horse jealous for a good five minutes before calming down and working beautifully. I was going to ride her out there after my lesson on Saturday but it rained.. badly o.0 Could more lunge sessions out there and I reckon I could ride out there!


As for ponying... they honestly don't do that out here which is a shame... its a case of get on and sit the bucks. 

My plan is to ride in the outdoor school till I'm happy, then ride my old safe as houses horse out on trails for the new owner as she's just had a baby, then lead Duffy out for a couple of times with another, then go out being led by my dad with another then hey presto... lunge line off.. and me and another... we will see!!!
Thanks so much for the tips guys!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

You might try singing.
Sounds funny doesn't it? I used to sing to my young, nervous thoroughbreds when I was a gallop girl.
They don't care if you are good or not, LOL.
Singing probably works because you have to breathe to sing.
Good luck! Susan


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I never thought about that! she listens to vocals VERY well, and its helped me lots...I could sing twinkle twinkle little star aha... saying that, the school mirrors might break o.0

Thanks Susan


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Duffy, 
If you fancy a trip to the UK I have the perfect pony and the perfect ride for you! lovely hack out in the stunning north wales scenary on a pony who has often been described as dead from the neck up.
He is also an elegant pony and dumping riders or taking off is just not elegant therefore he wont do it!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Those mountain pics give me the willies, riders wearing runners and no hoods on the stirrups to prevent a foot from going through.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

mildot said:


> I can top that. Try spending several days in a 40 ft sailboat with no land in sight in any direction. Very few landlubbers can handle that kind of isolation.


 Makes me feel very seasick! horrific experiance. 

I've taken part in a tall ships race and never ever again!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> Fear of trail riding.
> 
> Fear of indoor arenas.
> 
> ...


I'm glad that worked well for you but that isn't the case for many others. I work at a veteran's Hospital & the majority of those vets have trust/fear issues (PTSD). Not everyone is wired the same. 
It can be hard to understand if we're not the one experiencing it so imagine how frustrating it is for someone who really wants to do something but is held back due to fear.
Fear of a certain horse related activity is difficult to shake off because you have 2 brains feeding off each other.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

First, fear is real. And since horses can pick up on our fears and build on it, I think it is best to take things in small steps. Part of that was my time flying jets in the military...the goal is to push the envelope, not leave it. There was a WSO I met when I was a young Lt, who had been in a crash landing. He survived, the pilot did not. After he healed, he tried to return to flying, and managed to conceal things for quite a while - until one of the other WSOs noticed him vomiting (we lined up before take-off, and you could see folks in the cockpit of the plane next to you). Turned out he still had nightmares, and was vomiting before every flight. He gave up flying, but no one thought him a coward for doing so.

But with horses or people, sometimes we need 'sacking out' - pushing things far enough to make us uncomfortable, but not so far that we panic. And that means taking small steps, and thinking in advance on how to stay safe wile doing something that has significant risk involved.

I've never been afraid of trail riding, but when I rode Mia off property last week a few times, it was the first time in 3 years. I wasn't afraid of riding trails, but of riding HER on a trail - and the experienced riders I know who know her agreed that made sense. She was - and to a lesser extent still is - a spooky, nervous horse with plenty of power and endurance who can bolt mindlessly when afraid.

Being 'afraid' of that is not cowardly, but smart. After not riding her at all and spending nearly a year of working hard on MY riding skills, I hired a trainer to "re-break" her - and the trainer concluded she knew so little that she had probably never been broken at all. In that sense, my spooky mare was an uncommonly well--mannered horse...and now she was 11 and entering training.

The training has been wonderful for her.

A big part of that training has been me walking her by herself on a lead line out into the neighborhood. At first, we couldn't go more than 100 yards without her getting visibly nervous. Over time, we've built up to walking out into a patch of nearby desert - but I still haven't taken her out by herself when the wind is blowing hard.

This gives the horse a chance to get used to things, but it also gives the person a chance to build a relation with the horse, and to find out how the horse responds. For example, while walking her, I found that I can back her up when she gets nervous - back her up 100 yards even - and she will remain focus and in control of herself. But if I turn her, she panics. Folks have told me to disengage the horse if it gets nervous, but disengaging means turning, and turning panics Mia. What works 20 times better with Mia is to either stop, or, if she is already getting scared, back her up until she isn't so scared. Then stop, scratch her neck, and then encourage her to take a few steps forward. I cannot 'work her' past a scary thing without making it more scary. I have to 'calm her' past the thing.

My first ride out on her was with the trainer riding the gelding she shares a corral with, and the trainer's job was to keep an eye on both of us. Reminding me to BREATH. She recommends that if you feel nervous on a horse, take a deep, audible breath in, slow count for 2-3 seconds, then audibly breath out. She says (and I'm pretty sure she is right) that will relax your body and calm your horse even if you still FEEL tense. 

When I ride my BLM mustang pony out by himself into the desert, I use an English jump saddle. With Mia, I won't ride her in an arena unless I'm using an Aussie-style saddle, or a western one (I prefer Aussie).

I have ridden horses in my cowboy hat, but I won't mount Mia without a helmet. I also wear long sleeves riding her. If that makes me a coward, so be it. Taking precautions can help ease fears, and it certainly can help minimize the damage if things go wrong.

I'm hoping to ride Mia out on the street today without the trainer. But I'll keep an eye on her. If she gets nervous, we'll back up. If I think things are building up inside her, we'll turn around - 180, then walk. We won't disengage, and we won't push it. I'll ride her on property for 15-30 minutes first. If she is having a fussy day, we won't head down the road.

Not just for my sake. It has taken nearly 4 months of hard work to get her to this point. If I take it slow and build her confidence, then someday she'll be a confident trail horse as well as one I can ride in an arena. If I push her too far too fast, she'll break and we'll be back at the beginning.

What is true of horses is also true of people. You want to "push the envelope", not leave it...and all of us have envelopes!

Pushing the Envelope *|* Independentflightinstructors.com


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A couple of extra notes...

1 - I sometimes sing to Mia. It is hard to stay tense if you are singing "A Four-legged Friend" - although Roy had a better voice than mine.






Fears are not strictly rational. For example, when flying over Iraq, I found I was not afraid of being shot at. That is just as irrational as being afraid of the wrong thing - but to me, it felt like I was in a movie, and I was waiting to see what the ending would be.

A good book on how our minds work and how fear can be present or absent is Deep Survival: Amazon.com: Deep Survival: Who Lives, Who Dies, and Why (9780393326154): Laurence Gonzales: Books


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

BSMS thanks so much for the lengthy reply!

At work so can't watch the video right now, but will do when I get home.

Fear is protecting me right now, because I don't want to be put in a position where I lose control, freeze, and I'm being taken advantage of.

You ring true so many of my own fears.. trail riding, no issues, but I think it depends on the horse. A horse that knows its job, I have no problems with.. but an unknown quantity is another thing.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob, I think we need video of you singing that while riding...you might even go so far as to get some tapaderos like Roy's :wink: Congrats on your progress with Mia btw! 

Sophie, it's totally normal to have fears. How one conquers them though can vary greatly. Some folks need pushed, others need to take baby steps. You might want to talk with your trainer and other riders in your barn about it. 

I'd suggest finding a friend to ride out with and ride a been there, done that quiet mount. Maybe one that you won't need a mounting block for lol! I don't know that I'd take Duffy out myself, unless I knew there would be a TALL tree stump available :lol: Make the first trip short, end on a good note. 

There has been a lot of good advice here. The breathing exercise is a fantastic one to do, one I will still make myself do if I'm on a spaz youngster. They don't make me nervous so much but I do tend to get annoyed and they feed off that too. 

At any rate, I know you can do it!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

for once I actualy agree with BSMS (fairly rare thing I admit).

Fear is very real, one incident is enough to put you off for life.
Various people have various methods for dealing. 

Personaly I prefer to work on mine in private, I take all precautions nessecary but then I throw myself in at the deep end when no one is watching.

Since I broke my wrist I have developed a fear of cantering Reeco (other horses are fine) simply because the accident happened at canter and we have had many many issues at canter before.

This weekend I grabbed the bull by the horns and after ensuring I had everything possible to stack murphys law in my favour (hat, gloves, body protector, long sleeves, telling people where I am going, what I intend on doing and how long i will be etc) I took Reeco out for a hack on our own and on a quiet uphill stretch of bridle path I asked him to canter. 
I felt sick before hand, and sick afterwards but I did it and I feel so much happier about doing it now.

This will NOT work for everyone and I'm currently teaching a girl who needed hand holding every tiny step at a time, but we are getting there!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I like the deepend if I have to do it, but this is a serisouly deep rooted fear for me, and even writing about it send my heart ten to the dozen!

I think, in this case, baby steps are the way forward. If she was known to be good out, I'd be more inclined to go for it, but I don't know what she is like at all, hence my feelings of pure sickness and horror!

I will keep you all updated, however, on what we do, how it goes, and everything else!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I If she was known to be good out, I'd be more inclined to go for it, but I don't know what she is like at all, hence my feelings of pure sickness and horror!


Do you have a brave friend/trainer/another rider that you trust that might take her out for you? Maybe if you could do that and saw that she can handle it well it would be easier to go for it. If I were close to you, I'd do it...if you promised to give me a leg up


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Do you have a brave friend/trainer/another rider that you trust that might take her out for you? Maybe if you could do that and saw that she can handle it well it would be easier to go for it. If I were close to you, I'd do it...if you promised to give me a leg up


 
LOL how bout I fly you over here... I always use a mounting block though haha!

I would have to see.. there is one girl who has a nutter horse and she's calm as anything.. 

but on the other side, if my horse tanks and hurts the girl, I don't want to be responsible for doing that, so I think I may be better doing it on my own step by step (fingers crossed)


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Duffy, how far are you from the Belgian border? I'm over in Belgium later on in the year, could do a day trip and take her out for you (provided I am supplied with a step ladder to get on with!) am quite happy to get on anything (as evidenced by me repeatedly getting back on Reeco!) and I'm very very hard to unseat.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

weird question, does she have a good one rein stop? I ride lots of very reactive ottb's out on their first trail rides. Had some pretty scary things jump out, as long as you have a good "emergency brake" and a good seat you/other rider(s) should be fine.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I didn't read through all the replies here, so if I repeat something someone else said I apologize. My main thing I tell beginner riders, or riders building back confidence, is the wonder of groundwork. Lots and lots and lots of groundwork. If your horse doesn’t respect you 100% of the time on the ground, and trust in you as a leader, you will have a horrible trail horse.

I like to use more of a natural horsemanship style when I start building a good trail relationship. I’m 5’4” and 115 pounds, so I don’t have much strength. I like to just a training stick/whip and a simple rope halter.

I start by doing lots of hand walking. The horse has to keep in perfect step with me, and stop the second I do. It seems to become a sort of game to them after a while. If the horse crowds my space or starts the walk ahead, I give them a gentle tap with the stick, stop, and make them back up and do it again. 
I like to go jogging with my horse. I put on my running shoes and go for a jog with them just like a would a dog. I like to stop suddenly and give the horse a smart tap on the chest if them don’t stop the second I do. It makes them pay 100% attention to you and ignore everything else. If they’re watching the scary dog across the street, they might not notice me stop! I also will do what I call the old lady walk, where I take tiny slow steps and the horse has to barely move to stay in step with me.

I also work on flexing, giving to pressure, and simple things like picking up their hooves. I’ll stop randomly on the side of the road, or along the trails, and make them pick up their feet, flex at the pole, or just a couple leg stretches. It helps relax them and show them who’s in charge. Horses LIKE for someone to be the boss, it takes that worry away from them.

Keep walking her for a week or two until she’s 100% relaxed and comfortable wherever you lead her. You’ll also notice that YOU will become more comfortable and will have more confidence in your horse. Challenge her as well while leading, make her slop through puddles and go through brush and trees. Walk her calmly past barking dogs or loud vehicles. She’ll start learning that there’s nothing to fear and spook at when you’re with her. The transition from you being on the ground, to you on them bareback or in the saddle barely even registers to them.

I hope this helps, and good luck! I’ve been where you are and I once again LOVE anything that challenges me and my horse.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

faye said:


> Duffy, how far are you from the Belgian border? I'm over in Belgium later on in the year, could do a day trip and take her out for you (provided I am supplied with a step ladder to get on with!) am quite happy to get on anything (as evidenced by me repeatedly getting back on Reeco!) and I'm very very hard to unseat.


 
Around 45 minutes.. you're more than welcome to come and say hi and ride!! And we have step ladders xD 
I managed to cling on for dear life when I discovered how petrified she is of whips.. was more scared of my trainer (if you meet her, you will understand LOL) 

One rein stop.. urm.. no idea.. I need to google or look in training section... is this where you pull nose to shoulder? In which case, no idea, never had to put it into effect as she stops from seat...

Also, first time I lead her out I am going to do it with bridle/lungeline. Where she has respect for a rope halter, I would rather have the extra precaution of something I know WILL stop her if needs be.

Thanks for the tips trailrider!! SHe will follow me anywhere, as far as I am aware, so it'll be good to desensitize her to all these things


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> One rein stop.. urm.. no idea.. I need to google or look in training section... is this where you pull nose to shoulder? In which case, no idea, never had to put it into effect as she stops from seat...


Mine stops from seat as well, but the first thing I teach is the one rein stop. It came in handy yesterday when a tractor back fired 20' away on the other side of some trees. scared me and my horse, but I just pulled her head around, stopped and carried on down the trail. Just like how you feel comfortable knowing you can stop her in a bridle, I like to know I have an emergency stop on all my horses, for those times when the unexpected happens. I've never had any horse I taught a one rein stop to run away with me.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I would used caution leading with a bridal. You don't want the bit hitting against your horses teeth, and they can break easier then a good halter. If she has a sensitive mouth, she might rear to escape the pressure on the bit. I would work on groundwork before leaving the arena, so you know you can control her first.

One rein stop:




 
This is a great video about the kind of groundwork I like to practice with my trail horses:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't watch vids on this computer (grr)
And the bridle should be fine, she has a soft mouth and we've had to do plenty of leading in it, its just extra security, and she relaxes more in it than a rope headcollar.

Thanks for all the advice guys, you have no idea how much this has helped!


----------

